# Cellulitis (rash) and dizziness



## Guest (Jan 5, 1999)

My mother (62) has had Crohn's for 27 years. Now she is going through her second bout of Cellulitis. I am trying to research things for my mother, who is in the hospital again for the 8th time in as many months. I'm sorry this posting is so long. Her Crohn's really doesn't seem to be the culprit this time, but since a hernia operation in May when they discovered that she does have active Crohn's again, I'm looking at any links possible. She has had several surgeries over the years, removing various lengths of intestine. About 14 years ago she was told by the surgeon that it shouldn't bother her again, and until now that has been true (except for the nuisance and embarrassing D). About 4 weeks after the operation this spring, she had an abscess in her lower abdomen. They solved that. About 6 weeks later, she developed a high fever (104) and a hot, deep red and raised rash on her right buttock. It seemed that no one knew what to do, as they fed her various intravenous antibiotics. Finally someone decided it wasCellulitis, blaming it on germs on the needle of her monthly injection of B12. They put her on vancomycin and somethingelse, and the "infection" went away. However, she has been left with a dizzy feeling whenever she is sitting or standing, which they have labelled Labyrinthitis, when they decided that the Psychiatrist wasn't getting anywhere with her (I mean, she knows what is normal and what isn't, and I believe she isn't making anything up). My questions are many, and none of the 3 doctors who had looked after her this summer have answered them satisfactorily. I know this for sure now, because my mother was admitted to the hospital again on January 2nd with the high fever and newly welted buttock. This time it can't be caused by a needle with a germ on it, because she hasn't had any shots on that side since the problem in the summer. I realize that the rash may not be related to Crohn's, since her specialist totally ignored that condition (even the entireepisode, of which he was advised by myself--by fax--and supposedly by her GP, in medicalterms) when he saw her three months ago. If there is anyone who has experienced any of these symptoms / problems, or knows ofsomeone who has, or has any ideas of whereI can get a doctor to listen, please let meknow. I don't want to bore you with any more details, but if it helps she has been complaining or advised of the following:high hemoglobin, her quitting smoking(due mostly to the long hospital stays this past spring and summer), an older thyroid problem (which they stopped worrying about years ago, her obesity (I know, CD patients lose weight, and she was down to 90 lbs 25 years ago, but she ate to get energy until they discovered the B12 deficiency, etc...), her nerves and depression, etc., etc., etc. I am so confused and frustrated, for her, for myself, and especially for my dad, who has to sit by and watch all this going on. It's a lot of driving for him, to a small town hospital 25 miles away every day, especially now in this snow!! I'll greatly appreciate any advice, as the doctors are far to silent on this one. Thanks and God Bless!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

I suggest having a dermatologist look at the rash.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 1999)

Please tell me whether your mother cooks in cast iron pots, if she does that may explain her high hemoglobin count. Iron leaches from these pots into food, especially if it acidic like tomato sauce. Also is she taking any vitamin with iron or other iron supplements? Have you checked out the sites on chron's? They may be able to assist you and answer some of your questions. Hope the infection clears up soon and your mother feels better.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Increased iron intake should not have any effect on the hemoglobin level.


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

There is a sea sickness medicine called Antivert. It may help with the ear dizzyness problem ( labrith... ) The generic name of Antivert starts with a M.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Antivert (meclizine) is the same as Dramamine II.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 1999)

Thank you all for your responses. To answer your questions: - she was on Antivert for three days--each day she blushed knees to scalp within two hours of taking the pill. I thought the reaction may have been because she was on the patch for smoking (she had been putting them on for 3 months at this point), but she wouldn't suggest it to the doctor, because she didn't think she could quit without them. Today the doctor started her on an oral medication, my father says it sounds like "certs". - she is taking iron supplements, which the doctor said she needs. She did cook in cast iron for much of our young lives, which we all know now is not the best way to do things--but is there really any best way??? - the rash has again been identified as Cellulitis, but they haven't called in a dermatologist, and aren't likely to. Her GP actually contacted a different Gastroenterologist than her own specialist, and they now say that Crohn's has a side effect of causing Cellulitis, although it is usually on the face (99%). Each time it is easier to get the infection, and it will always appear on the buttock now because that is the path of least resistance. He also said that it can cause more damage each time it flares up as it can carry on from just about where it was stopped the previous time. Her medication is now levelling off the fever, but the angry, red sore just keeps getting bigger. - something else that happened this time is that she has a whopper of a headache. It has not gone away yet, even though they have been giving her Tylenol for it. It is not a migraine (at least not like mine), not a dizzy ache, and not a nauseous one. Dad says the doctor is puzzled.Thanks again for your help. At least the doctors are thinking somewhat fresh this time.


----------



## Loretta (Dec 13, 1998)

I quit smoking last February with the patch and I had stopped for about 4 months and the patch made my IBS / colitis much worse. Please make sure that a lot of what she is experiencing is not related to the patch. As soon as I stopped the patch I started smoking again but the patch really made me sick. I know smoking is horrible but there may be other ways to quit. I haven't gotten my courage up yet but I know I will try to quit again but under a doctor's guidence. She may also be taking medication that may be counter-acted by the patch. I'm sorry, I'm not preaching but you really should tell the doctor about the patch. I hope she and you feel better, Loretta


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 1999)

Is your mother lying in bed a lot? This can cause an imbalance. I would encourage her to sit on the side of the bed and dangle her feet 15 minutes 3-4 times per day. I have seen this to be very effective for those that cant take walks. But if she can walk take her around the hospital for a short walk everytime you visit her and have her hold your arm---the touch is very healing and comforting for someone ill.


----------

